# Any Idea's On What This Might Be... ???



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Whatever this may be it's tough my 300 couldn't get through/bust it up. I didn't have time to stick around this morning I have to go back later in the week to try and remove it.

PS: I'm not very impressed with my first use of the CS6PAK (image not any better than my Ridgid miniPAK monitor) I almost pulled out my CS10. Size DOES matter !!!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't know what it's too, but it definitely looks like a stainless braided supply line. Perhaps a water heater flex line? Wha kind of facility is this and what size is the line


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

looks like a silver turd.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

If its in cast whick it looks like it is, then its prolly lead


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

does look like lead a little.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

It's in a residential home 4" cast.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

sullivanplumb said:


> If its in cast whick it looks like it is, then its prolly lead


That was my first thought too. Never seen anything like this before in the drain line, but it's what I'd imagine it would look like if a plumber sometime way back when ran out of oakum and just leaded it anyway... than your cutter grabbed hold and ripped it out of a joint? Seems pretty far fetched.... but every day you can always run into some new.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like chunks of broken cast with it too... No break upstream that you noticed?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I wonder if was an old lead drain stuck down in the pipe and you pulled it out. It would have to be an 1890's house to have lead in my area-but it does come up.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> I wonder if was an old lead drain stuck down in the pipe and you pulled it out. It would have to be an 1890's house to have lead in my area-but it does come up.



House was built in the 60's.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Looks like chunks of broken cast with it too... No break upstream that you noticed?



I didn't have time today, it's under the basement floor inches behind the main floor cleanout.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> I didn't have time today, it's under the basement floor inches behind the main floor cleanout.


Interesting. So you cabled up stream to get the blockage... if there was one, or was this an inspection where you cabled to try and get the ? out? I could see pulling the lead out of a joint cabling upstream more likely than downstream... But this is just a guess....

Can't wait to find out. But have a feeling it'll be a bust up when all is figured out.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Interesting. So you cabled up stream to get the blockage... if there was one, or was this an inspection where you cabled to try and get the ? out? I could see pulling the lead out of a joint cabling upstream more likely than downstream... But this is just a guess....
> 
> Can't wait to find out. But have a feeling it'll be a bust up when all is figured out.




No, I went down the main stack from the rear of the basement, back of the house. The floor/main cleanout is up front.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OK, I gotcha now. My money is on a bust up due to deteriorated/broken connection at the back of the cleanout, and that hunk of lead is still half way in the rest of the joint.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> OK, I gotcha now. My money is on a bust up due to deteriorated/broken connection at the back of the cleanout, and that hunk of lead is still half way in the rest of the joint.


I'll put my money on that...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like lead to me.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Sock


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Did you hit it with the camera a bit to see if it moved, or how heavy it was if it did move?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tounces said:


> Did you hit it with the camera a bit to see if it moved, or how heavy it was if it did move?




Spartan 300 would catch and stop spinning. I didn't ram it too hard but gave it a few nudges with camera, didn't move.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I had almost the same looking thing in a line years ago. I had to break the floor to get it out. It was a piece of a lead trap and on the backside was a 5/8 cable the homeowner or someone had broke off. 

Good Luck


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumber dug up floor & fixed this is the pic he sent.


----------



## leoaaron (Apr 27, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> looks like a silver turd.


haha


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

leoaaron said:


> haha


Don't be a turd without intro...


----------

